# Goat got hit..



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

....While I was sitting in the car with hazard lights flashing for 5 minutes waiting for someone, at least its covered. Taxi van with heavy tints did'nt see me and backed up out of a driveway, end results:


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats no good dude!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're looking at a new bumper. It looks as though the clip that secures the bumper to the fender is broken. That clip is part of the bumper and there is no repairing it. Been there done that.. 

Just like turn signals in many cars, mirrors are an option.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Real sorry to hear and see. I know how you feel but its repairable. Another way around a broken clip is to apoxy it on. Brother Goats may cring at this but if have a freind in a body shop that can fix your bumper cheaper, you may want to consider a cheaper way out. 

Good luck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Epoxy is an alternate fix, a cheap fix for not going through the expense of replacement. If someone nails me, I want it factory. I wouldn't want it jurry rigged. I would not let some clown who through his negligence off the hook with a cheap fix so I could save him $$ while I have to go through the process of getting this done. This car isn't some 5-10+ year old car that don't much matter. He is liable and responsible. Especially a "professional" driver who with tinted windows and lack of attention caused the damage. NO free ride. Just my .02.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn really f***ed up!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, at least you were in the car so the guy couldn't just take off on you!


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Aramz, sorry to hear about that! I feel your pain dude!


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

That sucks man


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to see this damage to your girl...God speed for a quick and top notch repair. I know I am preaching to the choir here; repaired at a body shop of your choice, new OEM parts only, a rental car and not the Daewoo speck or some other chit box.
Keep us posted Bro…


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> at least you were in the car so the guy couldn't just take off on you!




:agree


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys, I'm calling insurance tomorrow to see whats going on, the Taxi driving is not a complete stranger. I know his younger brother and I was told by him that if everything became such a huge hassle, he was willing to go with me to a mechanic and get a quote, and he would just pay me off in cash right there to get it fixed. Either way everything should turn out fine. Thanks again!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I am hoping...*

..someone will knock the front clip off mine so I can get this one


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm still debating whether I wan't to pursue that bumper.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I had mine repaired with an epoxy because it was an existing problem and I was told the warranty would not cover the cost of a new bumper. 
The seam is dead on but if I have to remove the bumper, I will be in trouble. 

I don't know how much a new bumper and repaint will cost, but I'm in the process of buying a new house and that's not a priority now.

If you have to pay and money is tight, using epoxy can't hurt for a temporary fix IMO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> I had mine repaired with an epoxy because it was an existing problem and I was told the warranty would not cover the cost of a new bumper.
> The seam is dead on but if I have to remove the bumper, I will be in trouble.
> 
> I don't know how much a new bumper and repaint will cost, but I'm in the process of buying a new house and that's not a priority now.
> ...


My bumper suffered a broken clip and it WAS replaced under warranty. You were fed a line of B.S. the warranty doesn't cover it. Epoxy will work better than the clip, the factory set up is POOR at best.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

HSV Body kit FTW. Sucks that your car got ruined, but hey time to move one to big and better front bumpers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The owner of Mangino Pontiac has not gotten back to me regarding the bumper coverage, but I'll send him a another message regarding the bumper coverage. even if the clip set up is inferior to an epoxy, I'd rather have the original GM set up there. 
Thanks Judge.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Frank..

The clip is molded into the bumper making it all one piece. When I complained about the bumper not securing to the fender they had to order me a new bumper. Sometime after that for some reason, the bumper was protruding from the fender again as the clip was broken. I had them secure it as best they could, then epoxy it. All was fine until the Tyrannosaurus Raccoon ran into my bumper and I had to have it removed and repaired. They aligned it up again as best they could and I had them epoxy it. 

This whole set up is horrible. The epoxy will be a permanent but not factory. One hard smack to that area could break that clip and then the protruding will be back. If the epoxy is holding it I'd leave it alone. You'll have a stronger joint.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is this a common problem with GTO's? I dont see how something so random can be spreading like a sickness. I have seen 3 other GTO's in my area and talked to the owners, all of them have the same drivers side fender sticking out just a little bit, mine was already like that when I got it. When I went to service for the AC, I asked about that and the advisor told me that it is the individuals fault and it is caused by scraping the bottom side of the front bumper while entering driveways. I can say I've had my share of minor scrapes, although my neighbor with an 05 that only has 11k miles on it, he says he has never scraped his car... I totally believe him because he babies that car. Does this mean anyone with this problem can have it fixed by warranty?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the same problem my bumper is the same way on the drivers side and its really getting annoying.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Is this a common problem with GTO's? I dont see how something so random can be spreading like a sickness. I have seen 3 other GTO's in my area and talked to the owners, all of them have the same drivers side fender sticking out just a little bit, mine was already like that when I got it. When I went to service for the AC, I asked about that and the advisor told me that it is the individuals fault and it is caused by scraping the bottom side of the front bumper while entering driveways. I can say I've had my share of minor scrapes, although my neighbor with an 05 that only has 11k miles on it, he says he has never scraped his car... I totally believe him because he babies that car. Does this mean anyone with this problem can have it fixed by warranty?


There is a small clip the size of a toothpick that secures the bumper to the fender. This joint is susceptible to it being broken by even the slightest jar to that area or by overly flexing it. For every good joint I see I bet I see 3 or 4 that are misaligned or protruding. I've noticed this on new cars before they were sold. If the joint is even slightly protruding snagging it with a chamois or rag while washing will pull the joint apart breaking that tiny clip. The individuals fault? The joint won't come apart by itself but as stated, it won't take much to separate that joint. If the joint is not right, it should be repaired *under warranty *. If there is evidence of it being damaged, then that's a different story. 

There is no way to access the back of this joint as it sits. Maybe taking the whole headlight assy apart, I'm not sure. Ideally, fiberglassing the area from the back would permanently fix it. By securing the area as best you can and squirting quicksetting epoxy in the joint and holding until it sets should provide a stronger joint than just relying on that clip.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Judge, 

I really hate taking it to the dealer anyway. They are real good there but it's an hour away and the GTO is out of my garage for a while.

The epoxy is holding well so I suppose that may be a better set up then the original. 

I just fear that I'll have to get the bumper off, should I have to mess with the HID lights for any reason.

All is well for now, so I'll keep her in the garage.:cool


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You're looking at a new bumper. It looks as though the clip that secures the bumper to the fender is broken. That clip is part of the bumper and there is no repairing it. Been there done that..


Clips are available.... but they aren't cheap!!

True Blue Motorsports


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If anyone knows, what is the code for the front bumper and driver side headlight? I dont want these guys to screw it up.


----------

